# Good 2.1 speakers under 3k



## CFC_TrueBlue (Dec 6, 2011)

Please suggest me some good 2.1 Speakers for quality movie experience under 3k......


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 8, 2011)

altec lansing V2621...killer ones @ 2k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 8, 2011)

Edifier C2 for a few bucks more, but worthy.


----------



## CFC_TrueBlue (Dec 9, 2011)

What abt Sony SRS D5?


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 10, 2011)

^^Please don't... Auditioned them, they are crap.
Edifier C2 ~3.2K
or
Creative inspire T3100 - 2K



dashing.sujay said:


> Edifier C3 for a few bucks more, but worthy.



C3 is ~6.2K..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Please don't... Auditioned them, they are crap.
> Edifier C2 ~3.2K
> or
> Creative inspire T3100 - 2K
> ...



Sorry, typo  Edited


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2011)

F&D A520 @ 1.9k - AMAZING!


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 19, 2011)

*CFC_TrueBlue* u check this out this is a multimedia speakers if u go with this u wont regret in future ,it contain great bass .
Flipkart.com: Philips SPA5300: Speaker


----------



## stonecaper (Dec 19, 2011)

How are Boston Acoustics MMi500 or SonicGear speakers?

Will Use for Movies and Music

Want to Buy From HS18,will use the 500 off on Rs 2500 Coupon so the Price needs to be within 2.6-2.7k

@OP sorry To Hijack your thread Bud


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 20, 2011)

@ OP - these wont disappoint you



comp@ddict said:


> F&D A520 @ 1.9k - AMAZING!



i have an F&D 5.1 system, and its rattling for movies and gaming ! check a short review here too :

F&D A520 speakers: Serious punch, unbelievable price - NDTVGadgets.com

you should be able to get it at 'more' shopping mall, if you have it in your city. otherwise, edifier C2, as advised above, is also a good option.

check various reviews, and if possible, get some audition too.


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 22, 2011)

Since your budget is sub 3k go for Altec Lansing.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 22, 2011)

^^If its VS4621 stay away from it..


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 23, 2011)

atulhost said:


> I personally prefer JBL but its hard to find it for affordable price.



It was like 5 years back, JBL had a very good quality desktop speakers.. 
Now they are over priced(priced for their looks), not worth paying for and poor SQ compared other alternatives...


----------

